# Reporting Posts



## Lily (Sep 26, 2010)

Before you click the 'report' button, please consider the following:

- Are you reporting the post because you don't like what the person said? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you don't like the person? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you don't agree with what a person said? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you think the person is trolling?

First, be sure that you know what a "troll" is: Someone that deliberately posts material with the intent to stir up the biggest amount of argument/disruption in people's responses. People that fall victim to this have been 'trolled'. Not liking/disagreeing with someone's legitimate opinion is NOT trolling.

If the post is not a legitimate troll, please *don't use the report button.*


It is a huge waste of the mods time to read reports that are not legitimate. Please use the report button with thought and care. Thank you.


----------



## monkat (Sep 26, 2010)

./Agree

Edit: I was going to report that post, but decided against it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 26, 2010)

Hear Hear!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 26, 2010)

Very well said.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Guess I didn't need to worry about this then. Still, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 26, 2010)

You should broaden the category, and explain exactly what is acceptable other uses for the report button. eg. getting a lock, etc.

Edit: I think there is a topic for that.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice,. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad we finally set some parameters.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Things like one word posts, double posts, etc. are low priority I think, though if a staff member sees them they may fix them. Personally, I think that if one word posts accurately answer a simple question then there's nothing wrong with them, so they don't need to be reported as much. Things that are blatantly against major rules should be reported; as far as I know if a lock is requested then you can report that and someone will take care of it. If I'm wrong about that, then by all means correct me, but if you choose not to report it you can always PM an available moderator.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2010)

... am I involved? >>


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 26, 2010)

What if you need to report your own posts to request locks?
Can you do that? Cause I swear you were...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> What if you need to report your own posts to request locks?
> Can you do that? Cause I swear you were...


_See: What I just said._

As far as I know there's not a problem with it, but if I'm wrong or if it changes then you could just PM an available moderator and they can do it.

Besides, if you overuse the report feature or use it incorrectly then a member of staff will let you know and probably kindly ask you to refrain.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah if you're a moderator of an IPB forum, your email gets flooded with every report that people make.  It's not cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even though GBAtemp has a lot of moderators, I'm sure they're not looking for extra work to do.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Yeah if you're a moderator of an IPB forum, your email gets flooded with every report that people make.  It's not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually we don't get reports via pm or email, I think that used to be the case a few years ago, but now we have a report center where all the reports go to.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 13, 2011)

i do have a question about reporting post through do you remain like unknow when you  report itor do the mods or admins know who sent the report?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 13, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

No it's not an anonymous report system.
If it was, it would be constantly abused. 
However it's our policy not to make it publicly known who submitted a report.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm definitely more than guilty of this.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think my reports are legitimate, I report my own if I double post or triple post(happened once, internet lagged) or something and I report other people's posts if it is against the rules or anything like that, I suppose I can ask this here: If someone asks something like "Can I download Wood R4 from GBAtemp?" As it is a simple yes/no question, are we allowed 1 word posts to answer it? I always try to add something else but it makes me look like a smart ass...


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait. People actually use the report button, other than iFish and other 13 year old zealots?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

is it really so difficult to add more than "yes" or "no"? 
"yes it is possible" is not much more difficult to type, and is more clear to the members who don't speak English as their first language. 
Cases of legitimate one-word answers are ignored from time to time, but we would really rather see you type more than three letters for the +1 to your postcount.


And yes monkat, people do use the report button. Not just a handful of them, either.


----------



## Lily (Sep 26, 2010)

Before you click the 'report' button, please consider the following:

- Are you reporting the post because you don't like what the person said? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you don't like the person? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you don't agree with what a person said? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you think the person is trolling?

First, be sure that you know what a "troll" is: Someone that deliberately posts material with the intent to stir up the biggest amount of argument/disruption in people's responses. People that fall victim to this have been 'trolled'. Not liking/disagreeing with someone's legitimate opinion is NOT trolling.

If the post is not a legitimate troll, please *don't use the report button.*


It is a huge waste of the mods time to read reports that are not legitimate. Please use the report button with thought and care. Thank you.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> is it really so difficult to add more than "yes" or "no"?
> "yes it is possible" is not much more difficult to type, and is more clear to the members who don't speak English as their first language.
> Cases of legitimate one-word answers are ignored from time to time, but we would really rather see you type more than three letters for the +1 to your postcount.


Okay.
I agree with your stance on this and will try my best to cease doing this in the future.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> is it really so difficult to add more than "yes" or "no"?
> "yes it is possible" is not much more difficult to type, and is more clear to the members who don't speak English as their first language.
> Cases of legitimate one-word answers are ignored from time to time, but we would really rather see you type more than three letters for the +1 to your postcount.


True but it just seems the same as saying yes by itself, but I will abide by the rules and will try not to submit 1 word posts!


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> is it really so difficult to add more than "yes" or "no"?
> "yes it is possible" is not much more difficult to type, and is more clear to the members who don't speak English as their first language.
> Cases of legitimate one-word answers are ignored from time to time, but we would really rather see you type more than three letters for the +1 to your postcount.
> 
> ...


Oh.



Spoiler


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> is it really so difficult to add more than "yes" or "no"?
> "yes it is possible" is not much more difficult to type, and is more clear to the members who don't speak English as their first language.
> Cases of legitimate one-word answers are ignored from time to time, but we would really rather see you type more than three letters for the +1 to your postcount.



it seems like a lazy way for some people who post yes. also a different way is to say you just reported the person after that person posted the info he/she did not know about

also can you get banned/warned for abuse the report bar?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, you can be warned for _repeated_ misuse of the report button. 
It's very rare, but it can happen.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 13, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really see the point to this as Mods put a reason when they trash someones post so that person knows what they did wrong and tries not to do it again, unless that's what you mean.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 13, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok i'm going say for example

poster A makes a topic about SuperCardTwo in the R4 section

poster B sent's a report to the mod's with the mod button then post in poster A's topic saying like your going get reported if you say that.

then the mod move's the topic to supercard and poster B's post gets trashed. cause the person was all ready reported and there's no need to report any more.

that's what i was trying to say. to clear things up.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

C'mon, Vulpes. My post wasn't even a 1 word post. I had white text underneath it.

Glad _someone_ fell for it though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Wait. People actually use the report button, other than iFish and other 13 year old zealots?


Well, it _is_ there for a reason.


----------



## Deleted-246289 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice and useful topic.
BTW why haven't you became an English teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ""People that fall victim to this have been 'trolled'""
Thanks for the very useful topic.


----------



## iamvirus (May 7, 2011)

question: i view the ROM-hacking and translations board for DS frequently and sometimes see others rushing tranlators to release thir patches faster, translate more,  etc.etc.  A few projects that were in progress have been stopped altogether because of the incessant whining of said others. Would these others be eligible to be reported?


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

What is easiest for mods when we have a troll loose of the variety that signed up to troll, in multiple threads etc?
I have been on forums where they want you to click report, on every troll post they make, in other peoples threads. But I have equally been on others were you are told to only report this type of troll once and the mods will 'disappear' all of the trolls posts together automatically.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2011)

If there's a troll that signs up and begins flooding, even reporting a single thread is enough for us to spot him and spambot him, which deletes the posts and IP bans the user. If there are multiple threads, you may report more than one, though if the user is brought to our attention even from a single report we will often spot the other threads too.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> If there's a troll that signs up and begins flooding, even reporting a single thread is enough for us to spot him and spambot him, which deletes the posts and IP bans the user. If there are multiple threads, you may report more than one, though if the user is brought to our attention even from a single report we will often spot the other threads too.


Okey dokey. Just wanted to check because one board I was on went mental at you if you reported multiple instances of a flood type troll spamming the place.
Thanks


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2011)

Nah, we may be mental but we don't mind.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 7, 2013)

i have a question if a post is in the wrong section can i report it?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i have a question if a post is in the wrong section can i report it?


 
It's always good practice to do so, then mods can move it to the right section.


----------



## I pwned U! (Apr 4, 2016)

It would also be nice for the reporting feature to have drop-down menus with common violations to select. This would make it a bit faster and easier to report violations.

Speaking of which, there should be a drop-down menu entry for "ryanrocks462 account" because lately he has been creating a new account every day to evade his bans.


----------



## Minox (Apr 16, 2016)

I think this needs to be said, but whenever you report someone you think is trolling please report where they're trolling and not just their profile, it makes it so much easier for us moderators when we know where to look.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 16, 2016)

This is a very nice post!

Reported for being so nice.


----------



## Lily (Sep 26, 2010)

Before you click the 'report' button, please consider the following:

- Are you reporting the post because you don't like what the person said? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you don't like the person? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you don't agree with what a person said? *Don't use the report button.*
- Are you reporting the post because you think the person is trolling?

First, be sure that you know what a "troll" is: Someone that deliberately posts material with the intent to stir up the biggest amount of argument/disruption in people's responses. People that fall victim to this have been 'trolled'. Not liking/disagreeing with someone's legitimate opinion is NOT trolling.

If the post is not a legitimate troll, please *don't use the report button.*


It is a huge waste of the mods time to read reports that are not legitimate. Please use the report button with thought and care. Thank you.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Minox said:


> I think this needs to be said, but whenever you report someone you think is trolling please report where they're trolling and not just their profile, it makes it so much easier for us moderators when we know where to look.


I did report the whole profiles if that person is literally shitposting everywhere.

Apologies if it was done wrong


----------



## Depravo (Apr 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I did report the whole profiles if that person is literally shitposting everywhere.
> 
> Apologies if it was done wrong


But that means we have to go to the trouble of looking back at a selection of their posts. Ain't nobody got time for that! Just report individual posts as and when. We'll notice if the same username keeps cropping up.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Depravo said:


> But that means we have to go to the trouble of looking back at a selection of their posts. Ain't nobody got time for that! Just report individual posts as and when. We'll notice if the same username keeps cropping up.


Understood. Sorry for the inconvenience. I wad trying to help :/


----------



## Minox (Apr 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Understood. Sorry for the inconvenience. I wad trying to help :/


No need to feel sorry for something like that - we appreciate people helping us by reporting things


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 18, 2016)

Is reporting my kyt threads to have them closed in violation of these guidelines or is my case an exception?


----------



## funnystory (Apr 18, 2016)

Lily said:


> Before you click the 'report' button, please consider the following:
> 
> - Are you reporting the post because you don't like what the person said? *Don't use the report button.*
> - Are you reporting the post because you don't like the person? *Don't use the report button.*
> ...



nice thread even though it was 6 years ago.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Is reporting my kyt threads to have them closed in violation of these guidelines or is my case an exception?


How else are you going to lock the thread? I was lucky to have the power to lock it myself when I was the host of it!


----------



## Costello (Apr 18, 2016)

thats OK CIAwesome526, you can continue doing that 
and the thread is still very much valid even though posted 6 years ago


----------



## Issac (Mar 15, 2017)

And still valid, one year later


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

...why's Dodain47 is dividing all his new topics to both User submitted new and General Gaming Discussions seemingly at random?

No hard feelings againts the user, but flooding the General Gaming Discussions area with random Youtube-videos, tidbit news and links to news sites does not feel right. There's zero effort on trying to have any discussion, especially if it's just a link on some other gaming site and small description. The discussion is already on the Kotaku/Destructoid/Youtube/whatever comments section. Here the topics gather a single like or some generic "cool" -response.

I get there are interesting videos and documentaries, I even took note of the GDC documentary for a later watch, but how about one thread for those? Make another topic for random funny tidbit news. Latest patch notes on FF12? Eeehhhh....  If new thread has to be started for everything, could those be at least consistently posted on user submitted news?

Sorry.


----------



## lunderwood (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't quite understand, if you get too many reports on this site, can you get banned? I always thought that reports are needed for administrators to check accounts.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2021)

lunderwood said:


> I don't quite understand, if you get too many reports on this site, can you get banned? I always thought that reports are needed for administrators to check accounts.


No, you won't get banned for reporting posts "too many times" so long as those reports are legitimate, for things that break the rules. So long as the reports are for things that break the rules, you could report a billion things and it'd be fine.


----------

